# Rapha jersey



## User169 (27 Oct 2013)

Free to whoever feels they can get some use out if it. Worn quite a bit, but still in good condition.

Size: large (but more on the medium side)


----------



## cyberknight (27 Oct 2013)

Would it fit a 38/39 ? if so yes please.


----------



## User169 (27 Oct 2013)

cyberknight said:


> Would it fit a 38/39 ? if so yes please.



I'm about 39/40 and it's fine, so yes!


----------



## bobcat (27 Oct 2013)

I could get good use out of it if you still have it


----------



## helston90 (27 Oct 2013)

I'll happily take 3rd place if the above two pull out! (Not sure how this would work but it's worth scribbling my name down!)


----------



## User169 (27 Oct 2013)

Sorry, but cyber knight got in there first along with the Castelli shorts. They're packaged up, ready to go and will go in the post tomorrow.

If the jersey isn't the right fit for cyber knight (unlikely I think), I suggest he sends it on to bobcat.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (27 Oct 2013)

I'll have first dibs on the carbon when you put the bikes up.


----------



## theclaud (27 Oct 2013)

Is that a pair of matching strides on the right???


----------



## threebikesmcginty (27 Oct 2013)

theclaud said:


> Is that a pair of matching strides on the right???



That'll be his missus surely, DP wouldn't wear pink leggings.


----------



## cyberknight (27 Oct 2013)

Delftse Post said:


> Sorry, but cyber knight got in there first along with the Castelli shorts. They're packaged up, ready to go and will go in the post tomorrow.
> 
> If the jersey isn't the right fit for cyber knight (unlikely I think), I suggest he sends it on to bobcat.


Sure enough , if its too big i will pass it on and thanks very much .


----------



## User169 (28 Oct 2013)

threebikesmcginty said:


> I'll have first dibs on the carbon when you put the bikes up.


 
Was just about to put the jersey in an envelope, but thought I better check the pockets - found 25 EUR!!


----------



## User169 (28 Oct 2013)

theclaud said:


> Is that a pair of matching strides on the right???


 
Might be!


----------



## User169 (29 Oct 2013)

theclaud said:


> Is that a pair of matching strides on the right???



Hey TC. Did you know that RTs are called "success trousers" in Sweden??!


----------



## theclaud (30 Oct 2013)

Delftse Post said:


> Hey TC. Did you know that RTs are called "success trousers" in Sweden??!


Meanwhile, back in the rest of the world...


----------



## User169 (30 Oct 2013)

theclaud said:


> Meanwhile, back in the rest of the world...



Well if that isn't success writ large!


----------



## cyberknight (4 Nov 2013)

Received and both a perfect fit, thanks!


----------



## User169 (5 Nov 2013)

cyberknight said:


> Received and both a perfect fit, thanks!


 
Great!


----------



## Fnaar (19 May 2015)

@cyberknight pink rapha is SO 2013... have you grown out of it yet? Dibby-dibby-dib-dibs


----------

